# نصيحة اليوم2/7/2012



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

لالا خدى النصيحة دى احلى 
لا  احد سيبقى لك 
حتى روحك ستغادر جسدك يوما ما​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لالا خدى النصيحة دى احلى
> لا  احد سيبقى لك
> حتى روحك ستغادر جسدك يوما ما​




ده ايه التفاؤل اللي انت فيه ده ههههههههههه:t26:


----------



## soul & life (2 يوليو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


>


 نصيحه جميله فعلا من كلامنا بيتعرف  شخصيتنا  ورقى احساسنا واحترامنا للاخرين  اذا اردت ان تعرف شخص فستمع له فى كل حالاته فى غضبه وفرحه حزنه  الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

كلامك سليم حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2012)

نصيحة جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

ميرسي ليك يا استاذي


----------

